#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Обучение китайскому языку от носителя языка

## Dechen Zangmo

Внимание, Москва! Информация от Василисы Балабан по поводу обучения китайскому языку от носителя языка!!!
Друзья! Если вы или ваши знакомые хотите изучать китайский, появилась уникальная возможность обучаться у носителя языка!  Рада сообщить, что мой супруг буддист Максим - а по-китайски Бинь Цзиньюй - открывает группу для обучения ВСЕХ ЖЕЛАЮЩИХ ЕГО ИЗУЧАТЬ. Уровень начальный (с нуля). Занятия будем проводить предположительно по субботам с 18.00 до 19.30 у нас дома (Москва, м. Сходненская/Планерная, ул. Туристская). Так как у нас не очень много места, занятия будут проходить в мини-группах (максимум 5 учеников). Спешите, пока есть места! 
Стоимость: свободные пожертвования.
По всем вопросам обращайтесь ко мне. ✉ Василиса +79167937526, vasilisa.balaban@mail.ru,

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Почему именно буддистов и вайшнавов-то? Зачем вообще вайшнавам китайский…

----------

Буль (28.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (26.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

Гораздо эффективнее и денежней в школах, универах преподавать. Или спец.курсы китайского.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Китайскому или путунхуа?

----------


## Дмитрон

Путунхуа и есть осн.китайский в КНР.
Но в Малайзии, Тайланде, США, Канаде, большинство китайцев выходцы из пр. Гуандун, Фуцзян, кантонский и диалект хакка.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Путунхуа и есть осн.китайский в КНР.
> Но в Малайзии, Тайланде, США, Канаде, большинство китайцев выходцы из пр. Гуандун, Фуцзян, кантонский и диалект хакка.


Путунхуа- нормативный язык, это и надо уточнять, т.к. различий в произношении много. Для Азии это характерно, я, например, понимая ханойский и сайгонский диалект, очень плохо понимаю вьетнамцев из центральных провинций.

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

открывает группу для обучения КИТАЙСКОМУ ЯЗЫКУ Путунхуа ДЛЯ ВСЕХ ЖЕЛАЮЩИХ ЕГО ИЗУЧАТЬ

----------

